# Coffee shops in Bournemouth



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I will be staying in Bournemouth for a few days. Any coffee shop recommendations?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

South Coast Roast is nice and I really liked Espresso Kitchen for the quirky vibe and still good coffee. Incidentally that's also round the corner from a place that I liked - not for coffee though - called Omelettos. You'll never guess what they do .

If you're venturing further out, Velo Domestique and cafe boscanova have good coffee and food (breakfasts a strong point for both, in my opinion).


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great coffee at the Espresso Kitchen by The Square (opp Starbucks) in Bournemouth.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you people, these places look really great. I last went to Bournmouth about 50 years ago. It seems to have changed a bit.


----------

